# Please Help?



## shanemoss (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been a member here for a while but i dont havemy info with me. I sharkfish here in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach all summer but never the winter. Luckily, my brother lives here so I store my yak and fishing gear here! I am here for work for a while and i want to fish!!! I am living about 1/2 mile off 59 on the road that goes to fort morgan. Where can i go and what can i catch? I have everything from light bait rods to heavy shark rods and my kayak. I dont even care if it is brim or catfishfishing, i want to catch fish!!!!...lol. 9Any tips or help would be really, really appreciated! Thanks in advance.

Shane


----------



## shanemoss (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought about putting in my yak at the bridge you cross over the swamp right before 59 hits the beach? Worth my time? How bout any of the lakes at the Gulf State Park? How bout the gulf out past the beakers? I am really desperate if ya cant tell already...lol. What about whiting or croaker in the surf? Bull reds or sharks still around up this way? Bonita? Anything....lol....Thanks alot for any help before i have a breakdown...lol. 

Tight lines...

shane


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry bro I'm not very familiar with the area, but I'm sure a few others are and they will be glad to help you out

Bump for some info


----------

